# kfc good or bad



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

would u all say if u was on a bulk diet having kfc once a week would kill u

and whats your genral thought on kfc food in genral


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Once a week is fine as a cheat meal, u cant be perfect. Least it is chicken.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Once a week is ok. Cheat day if you like. You may get some protein from the chicken but its all fried so is full of fat.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

well i had some KFC today as a meal as a cheat but i also read that one of the pro BBs in off season actually eats KFC 2-3 times per week so it cant really be that bad, can it???:hungry:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I like KFCs family bucket....


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

i only noticed a few weeks back when in KFC that on the printed piece of paper that the put on your tray, theres the nutritional information.

i normally had a wicked zinger tower meal.

from my rough workings there was 80g fat & around 1700-1800 cals in there!

havnt been back since!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

matt3178 said:


> i only noticed a few weeks back when in KFC that on the printed piece of paper that the put on your tray, theres the nutritional information.
> 
> i normally had a wicked zinger tower meal.
> 
> ...


Thats what i always have, god thinking about it is making me hungry

If i could afford it id eat it everyday lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wont hurt if bulking, the fillet burgers are proper chicken fillets, its just the fat, but if your looking to add size.....


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Cant eat the stuff after a mate back in Aus got a fillet burger with an absess in it... Also my ex owns a few fast food places and the pics they showed me of the stuff that has made its way into the friers, crumbed and deep fried rats and chicken heads that have some how made tehre way through the processing plant and then into peoples bucket of chicken pieces.....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's be serious, guys.

KFC is utter sh1te for even bulking. It'd be a very good treat, but if your planning on having more than one/two a week, then sure you'll put weight on, but it won't be quality muscle...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No matter how you sugar coat it Fast Food is a cheat. As long as you recognise it as such and incorporate it into your diet then you're OK.

The problem comes when you start saying 'yeah I had 2 KFCs today so thats about 50g protein'

And Pro Bbers may eat that stuff in the off season doesnt mean that it is good for you. I cant eat Fast food that often because I just feel sh*t afterwards.

If you put sh*t in then all you get in bbing in sh*t results.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

yeh kfc and fast food never really bothered me id eat them quite often, since ive cleaned my diet up i just cant stomach greasy food, it turns my stomach even thinking about it...which i suppose is a good thing.

My cheat meals are usually a curry or chinese but even then im still consious of the trans fats..its a mindset i find quite hard to get out of


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Successful bulking is about consuming enough QUALITY calories, sure 1 a week isn't going to hurt as a cheat but think of it as a cheat not adequate nutrition.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

I think its crap food and not havent eaten it but afterwards I really know I have just eaten total sh1te with grease coming out of pores and stomach feeling horrible.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my house once a week on a Wednesday we have a boneless box from KFC am i bothered that it is junk food hell no it does no harm to have the occasional cheat in the off season plus it normally falls on the day i get back from working away and use the time to relax with my family...


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

KFC is crap. I don't see why the bad food chains make it over the good ones in the UK.

I guess because it's the same people that own KFC, taco bell, pizza hut, pepsi, etc. So naturally their companies are going to make it over there and not the good ones. Too bad that when these places do go over seas they never taste like they should.

I think boston market just got bought out by burger king, so maybe you'll start to get that over in the UK. Much better choice than KFC. Nothing is fried, and it's all fresh veggies.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

its not the processed nature per se its the damaged fats you are ingesting

this alone is enough to make me abstain

a study showed 4g of trans fat per small serving of fries a while back

according to KFC that is not the case but again, sat fats arent too bad in moderation but damaged fats are

also you have to look at the synergistic effect of sh1tty sugars in your coke and saturated fats

that doesnt aid anabolism, well it does, just the anabolism you dont want, that in adipose tissue

in short it easily makes you add fat in one seving....i am waiting for the response to say it doesnt but when insulin is spiked where do fats love to get sent? yep. adipose tissue


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Im with Pscarb on this 1 it doesnt matter if your in off season or even if you aint competing at all and as long as you have it in moderation!

I do exactly what he said he does he has it 2 spend time with his family and unwind and relax well done m8 glad 2 c that some of the guys on ea have got a personal life also and aint just machines all the time!

"no offence any 1!"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

common sense tells anyone with an ounce of intelligence that eating this type of food on a regular basis is not good for their bodybuilding goals but i don't see any harm in the occasional indulgence well it certainly has done me no harm....


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Let's be serious, guys.
> 
> KFC is utter sh1te for even bulking. It'd be a very good treat, but if your planning on having more than one/two a week, then sure you'll put weight on, but it won't be quality muscle...


First bit of inteligent input into this thread.... having a cheat meal isnt an excuse to eat cr*p!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

The only thing you guys are cheating are yourselves. Having said that, I need a pint and some bangers.


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

KFC is one of my true weaknesses. It goes against everything I believe in when it comes to the processing damage in fats, however, it's bloody gorgeous.

As day to day I avoid processed fats to a great deal, I'll treat myself to a KFC every month or two.

What TT has said about the damage they've had, and the repercussions of the nutrients, is spot on. That type of cooking - high temperature & pressure = really bad for oils (the oil cookers they used are pressurised, aren't they???)

My last visit did somewhat put me off going again - I was just in time to watch them refill the fryer with an enormous can of oil, labelled "KFS low trans fat oil"...

...I was just wondering how often they get out the cans of high trans fat, lol!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if its what tickles your fancy as a cheat meal why not, personally i think of nicer things to treat myself with but its a personal prefrence

a little bit of what ya like does ya good!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Tony- Yes, KFC uses pressure cookers to cook their birds. This was their secret to making fast fried chicken back in the day.

I'm not sure if it's the same in the UK though, since it tastes totally different. Plenty of american businesses change their practices when they take up shop in other countries.


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Cheers Miami - they certainly look like pressure cookers, so can only assume they are if it's practice in America.


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

occasionlyy have a kfc... they taste ok

but when i hae a cheat meal i prefer pizza


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Conrad said:


> First bit of inteligent input into this thread.... having a cheat meal isnt an excuse to eat cr*p!


lmao....o'really what is it then?

Sometimes ingesting some of this crap as you put it can do the metabolism more favours than sticking to bland tasteless food 24/7.

Id also like to add that if the amount of ppl in this thread claiming they have one cheat meal a week really followed what they preached here, you'd all have physiques like James, Tom and Paul, so c'monm lets see em. 

I personally eat a few bits of crap a week, ill be honest, but my training and diet is different to most on here.

I think too many ppl preach what they hear both on here and elswhere tbh.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

GOD KFC is my fav fast food resturant love it soooo much yums!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Off season I like to have a few curries and some chocolate etc.

TBH I like to enjoy life and although 90% of my off season is clean I love a curry and a Nandos and chocolate bars.

I am strict with what I do whilst dieting and that produces the goods on stage but off season I like to enjoy my life with my GF and friends.

You'll never see me in the off season be super strict when I go out for a meal, why bother you cant control something that you arent preparing. When I go out for a meal I'll have some chips and a burger maybe and then probably I'll have an apple pie or something afterwards Yummy Yum Yum.

Unless you are making money out of bbing and i mean real money from competing so its your living then for gods sake get things into perspective, you cant do everything right all of the time, Yes there are trans fats and simple sugars and stuff in processed food but if that is only 4/49 possible meals that you have in the week then thats a good enough ratio for me.

As with everything you know the risks you take. I know the risks of gear to my health and I use it with that knowledge. I know the risks of trans fats to my health and I still will have a bucket of chips at Nandos on the weekend and a fcuking huge naan bread with my Tikka masala.

When you look at things in perspective I still lead a healthier lifestyle than the 10 pints a weekend kebab possie that make up 50% of my generation.

Sorry bit of a rant, not directed at anyone.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Off season I like to have a few curries and some chocolate etc.
> 
> TBH I like to enjoy life and although 90% of my off season is clean I love a curry and a Nandos and chocolate bars.
> 
> ...


I don't see that as a rant Tom, I think its your perspective and a good one at that, theres a fine line between binging slightly yet having the discipline to eat very clean when it matters, unfortunately I do not have that much discipline but ill be the first to admit it, you on the other hand do, that and genetics/shape we'd all love to have.


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

at the gym last night my mate kept on he needs to lose weight,blah,blah.

we get out the gym & on the way home, he stops in at KFC for a large zinger tower meal!!!

this is after iv just been telling him about this thread & the amount of fat thats in it etc!?! :crazy:

i just stuck to my pro recover drink!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Five-O said:


> I don't see that as a rant Tom, I think its your perspective and a good one at that, theres a fine line between binging slightly yet having the discipline to eat very clean when it matters, unfortunately I do not have that much discipline but ill be the first to admit it, you on the other hand do, that and genetics/shape we'd all love to have.


LOL you wait to see my diet from October 15-22

No chicken or rice in it I can guarantee that for certain.

Unless there's rice in donuts

And chicken in Twix bars

Which I very much doubt.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> LOL you wait to see my diet from October 15-22
> 
> No chicken or rice in it I can guarantee that for certain.
> 
> ...


haha, lol, you know itll be worth it mate

:beer1:


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

If you don't eat any chips or the white bread baps and rip the skin/batter off the chicken then you're left with just the chicken, which is good isn't it?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

OnePack said:


> If you don't eat any chips or the white bread baps and rip the skin/batter off the chicken then you're left with just the chicken, which is good isn't it?


Yeah, apart from the fact it's been deep fried...

I don't compete, & don't intend to, so if I fancy something I'll have it. All I was saying is that thinking KFC is ok 'coz it's chicken' is the biggest, hairiest bollocks I've ever heard.

I like my treat food too much ATM...  :beer1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ill be honest, lateley I had a burger from there and after eating cleanish for a while I can taste the salt and **** in it, I prefer a pizza or a shish chicken kebab from a local takeaway, they put nearly 2 chicken breast on the thing which is quite good, yeah, not ideal but tasty and im getting some protein


----------



## JellyFox (Sep 20, 2007)

KFC is rancid, the chickens are kept in massive warehouses and walk about in thier own ****e all day. The ammonia from all the poop burns the skin on the chickens legs and damages thier lungs. The chickens never shower and KFC crisps up the skins with the colonels secret recipie YUM!






You are what you eat....uke:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i love the way loads of guys are preaching about eating clean i wonder how many of you actually do this i know i dont all the time....


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

I eat clean mon - sat nite then have a few drinks sat nite and eat what i like all day sunday! then i'm back to it on monday!


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just read through this post and noticed most say they have a cheat meal a week

I have been under the assumption I should have a cheat day a week?!!! is that wrong?

dont go over the top but do make all my meals in the day ones I will enjoy.

cant see that unless competing everyone can say they are strict all the time! everyone slips up! I dont know the science of any of it, but figure if you punish yourself for it in the gym that day does it really matter if you slip up now and again?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

this thread is making my stomach churn. the amount of times trans fat and greasy KFC has been mentioned makes me want to hurl. this thread is a GREAT one to read just before you head out to pick up your family bucket.

in all respect to the topic though, im similar to half you guys here, if a cheat meal i would choose others over KFC anyday.. nando's for example is fairly decent and tastes 1000000x better than KFC IMO..

im not that strict with diet on a day to day basis as im not planning on competing so i prefer to indulge a little more than i probably should. 1-2 cheats meals a week isn't enough to live life a free man in my opinion.. quite often i treat weekdays as "diet on" and weekends as "diet off" as that allows me to be a little more free and sociable.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

I think i would go insane if my idea of a cheat meal was a little sauce with my chicken and rice!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

AussieMarc said:


> im not that strict with diet on a day to day basis as im not planning on competing so i prefer to indulge a little more than i probably should. 1-2 cheats meals a week isn't enough to live life a free man in my opinion.. quite often i treat weekdays as "diet on" and weekends as "diet off" as that allows me to be a little more free and sociable.


This is probably the best rule of thumb for any recreational bber.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

KFC is rancid, the chickens are kept in massive warehouses and walk about in thier own ****e all day. The ammonia from all the poop burns the skin on the chickens legs and damages thier lungs. The chickens never shower and KFC crisps up the skins with the colonels secret recipie YUM!

It all adds to the flavour lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

To be honest even the greatest of the greats was and am not robots and i guarantee eat crap occasionally everybody who is human does i don't care who you are and what it is but sometime they will eat it!!!

I personally don't see what all the fuss is about unless your getting ready for a show you don't have to be all work work work, you can unwind and then as i am sure all the guys who have competed and still compete now will tell you it probably makes it worth while even more!!!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Chris4Pez said:


> The chickens never shower and KFC crisps up the skins with the colonels secret recipie YUM
> 
> It all adds to the flavour lol


That's the way we do it in the south.

Even if someone were to ban us from torturing chickens in this country we could have the chinese do it for us for far less.


----------

